# Hum again. Moving a House?



## clancey (Aug 19, 2021)

I am checking into moving a 23x23 foot house and does anyone know about "house moving" and is it possible? I hope I put this in the right thread so that It won't upset our guy....What kind of company would one call to find out information...I did call one and ask them about this and waiting for them to call me back.. Its a moving and rigging company here in Denver...I think they "lift up" basements or something...Does anybody on the forum know anything about this  type of project?


----------



## bholler (Aug 19, 2021)

clancey said:


> I am checking into moving a 23x23 foot house and does anyone know about "house moving" and is it possible? I hope I put this in the right thread so that It won't upset our guy....What kind of company would one call to find out information...I did call one and ask them about this and waiting for them to call me back.. Its a moving and rigging company here in Denver...I think they "lift up" basements or something...Does anybody on the forum know anything about this  type of project?


The rigging guys should be able to direct you to someone who does it if they don't.  

And yes anything can be done it all depends on the budget.  They lifted and rotated a 150 yr old 2500 squ ft field stone house near us so it faced the pond.   It was really amazing


----------



## PJ41 (Aug 19, 2021)

Found Mammoth Moving & Rigging on google , say they do house relocations. 303 841 7000.

Lots of house raising around CT due to a whole lot of bad concrete poured in the 70's.  

Good luck!


----------



## brenndatomu (Aug 19, 2021)

Its pretty expensive...especially if you live "in town"...lots of things that have to be moved to make way for a house...and lots of permits to be had,


----------



## clancey (Aug 19, 2021)

That's a big help to know that it is possible and thank you PJ for that information and it is the same company that I left a message with so I am on the right track here and will let you all know what they say...I am trying to set up an appointment with them to see what they can offer in the way of services. This is a bad thing for me for I am old but I  love my home and put in a lot of very workable things with it to make it comfortable, safe and convenient for me. People tell me just sell it but I want to check out moving it because I know the house and know how its been taken care of over a many year time table. This is a new adventure that I do not look forward to but I will check it out...YES--my beautiful wood stove and wood shed will go with me if I decide to go this route...Hoping with Gods grace to have at least 10 more years..old mrs clancey


----------



## clancey (Aug 19, 2021)

Yea it might be not possible Brennd. but I will just have to check it out and if not I will sell it and look for another property..Just checking it out for now...I know there are people that move trailers from state to state and it is expensive but I am curious and hoping I will be able to set up an appointment with this above mentioned company..thanks..clancey


----------



## stoveliker (Aug 19, 2021)

I've seen homes being moved. It is possible. However, I've only seen it (moved over roads to another location, rather than rotated or lifted in place) done on homes that were very old or otherwise (culturally) valuable, suggesting that it is not a reasonable option for other cases.

While I am skeptical this is a viable option, it's good that you explore and ask for pricing. If they give you a verbal price range that is do-able for you, ask them to provide a written quote that lists all that is included, and all that is excluded. And contact a builder for advice on what would be needed beyond what the "moving" company includes. (I.e. they can put the home someplace, but your sewer/sceptic needs to be connected etc... and first designed to be in the right place etc.)

However (not to open a can of worms...), if you are exploring this because of the noise issue you've detailed on other threads, I would be hesitant to go this route - while it (noise) may be from outside, there is a fair chance it originates in your home too. I would suggest you first categorically exclude that it is from your home, lest you move your problems with you...


----------



## brenndatomu (Aug 19, 2021)

Massive Moves (TV Series 2010– ) - IMDb
					

Massive Moves: With Stan Robak, Talia Sargent. Whether it's moving a historic home off of an eroding cliff, or transporting entire houses over mountains and across lakes, no problem is too big for the movers and engineers featured in Massive Moves.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## clancey (Aug 19, 2021)

Very good advice everyone and yes it is because of noise issue and I have checked out all that I could about that and only Its either 2 percent or 20 percent of people can hear this type of noise--I forget the number that I was told by the ear doctor.. The front of my property and now the back of my property is affected with them running lines under the property to get to the back alley..This problem is world wide but it is the sign of the times and a brand new culture coming. This next item is just to give you an idea of what it sounds like in my house to me and it is 24 hours a day and gets worse at night time...This is heart breaking to me and I have had ten friends over and none of them---I repeat none of them hear it..My health and ears are fine...I can hear it all over the city because its really there and I am just sensitive to the type of noise so I am checking into things and most likely will sell and try to find another location maybe in the Spring but for now just checking it out..A good project for wintertime I should say...how terrible...thanks everyone...clancey...This next item is not meant to be controversial but just wanted to give you a taste of the noise that I hear...


----------



## bholler (Aug 19, 2021)

I am a little curious what this has to do with a brand new culture


----------



## clancey (Aug 19, 2021)

A culture of new technology and more noise and a different way of life for the younger generation. If would be just like going back in our generation 40 years ago and to see the changes that has transpired and their's (bless them) will be no different but they will be adjusted to all of this "new world" of computers and robots and very different living arrangements. I am glad that I am old for I feel that my generation had the best of it but these young ones will feel the same way for they know no different...New world ahead..clancey


----------



## bholler (Aug 19, 2021)

clancey said:


> A culture of new technology and more noise and a different way of life for the younger generation. If would be just like going back in our generation 40 years ago and to see the changes that has transpired and their's (bless them) will be no different but they will be adjusted to all of this "new world" of computers and robots and very different living arrangements. I am glad that I am old for I feel that my generation had the best of it but these young ones will feel the same way for they know no different...New world ahead..clancey


That has been here for decades now


----------



## Bad LP (Aug 20, 2021)

One can move a house easily but it’s not cheap.


----------



## clancey (Aug 20, 2021)

You are right there and the cheapest "ball park figure" I got so far is 50,000 and that does not even tell one about distances for the move..Plus there are a few permits that one has to take out to do all of this --demolition--or whatever and even more red tape..But I will follow up on all of this and keep you all posted on this affair..Hate the thought of moving and right now trying to get some kind of noise cancellation headphones... but the "subtle vibration" is annoying to say the least..I cannot believe that other people cannot hear this but they can't--have not found one yet..Life at times can be a trip one can plan so good but there always seems to be something that interferes with your planning..Right now I have a huge black tent put up in the yard next store--huge I say up to the first story roof and over to the garage and this is blocking off all air and to the left I have a house being remodeled to where they are building a "mother in laws" apartment type of building "right in the middle of the yard" with height going up to roof level---no air there either,, plenty of people coming into the neighborhood and they are of the poorer bunch and walk past my house to go to the store down at the corner. If I would have known this when I started my porch and stove I would have never built it,,but I will work with what I have and still doing fine..thanks..clancey


----------



## sloeffle (Aug 20, 2021)

If you are bothered by the noises of the city why not just move out to the country ?


----------



## blades (Aug 20, 2021)

Noise out here in the sticks too, just different kinds.  coming into harvest season be lots of noise, then you have animal noise.  wind noise, live by a lot of wind turbines- another set of noises and vibrations- course there are occasions when things are eerily quiet.  Only to be split by a scream/s from some animal/s. whole different set of scents also.  For me the metropolitan areas cause some medical issues. That is a whole nother subject.


----------



## clancey (Aug 20, 2021)

Yea now everyday I just look through the real estate ads and the net to see what is out there..I need to move near some type of services so that I can get food and "stuff",, and doctors and dentists and other important aspects of life..trying to stay independent as long as I can..I will find something or figure all this out maybe even head down south..or somewhere else with a warmer climate. I am going to have to wait until this covert and political climate changes so I will be here for awhile and do the best that I can..Right now I am checking into noise cancelling headphones and will talk to the ear doctor again next week...an awesome doctor...clancey


----------



## bholler (Aug 20, 2021)

clancey said:


> Yea now everyday I just look through the real estate ads and the net to see what is out there..I need to move near some type of services so that I can get food and "stuff",, and doctors and dentists and other important aspects of life..trying to stay independent as long as I can..I will find something or figure all this out maybe even head down south..or somewhere else with a warmer climate. I am going to have to wait until this covert and political climate changes so I will be here for awhile and do the best that I can..Right now I am checking into noise cancelling headphones and will talk to the ear doctor again next week...an awesome doctor...clancey


Covert and political climate?


----------



## stoveliker (Aug 20, 2021)

Covid I believe


----------



## bholler (Aug 20, 2021)

stoveliker said:


> Covid I believe


Ahhh that makes sense


----------



## Bad LP (Aug 20, 2021)

Not a good time to buy anyway. At least in the NE. There’s no way the real estate (well over) asking sales can hold there own IMO.


----------



## Rob711 (Aug 20, 2021)

How about popping…a few..rounds of a large..hand gun next to…each ear? Perhaps you’ll be a little less sensitive…detune..your ears f you will.


----------



## clancey (Aug 20, 2021)

lol yea its covid--slip of the mind on how I feel..lol..Yea all your suggestions sounds good to me even with the popping of the ears--that would work--lol...You people are crazy...lol  enjoyed..clancey


----------



## MTY (Aug 20, 2021)

There is a lot to consider.  How tall is the house you want to move?  The taller the house, the more difficult the move.  I worked for a utility company, and I would raise or remove lines to allow a house to pass.  It was not unusual to see a house with the upper story cut off in order to move it.  

The house I am in, I had raised and a basement placed under it.  Half way through I fired the contractor as he was doing a lousy job and not paying the help, which put me liable to a mechanics lien.  He missed getting the foundation under the house by 7.5".  I had to frame the daylight portion of the basement, lower the house to just above the foundation, and move it the 7.5" myself.  The moral here is, make sure that if you hire a contractor, he has a good reputation.  I knew the one I hired was iffy, but he was the only one local that did house moves.   He thought he had me over a barrel, but little did he know that I had done this before.  

There used to be several house movers in the area, but rules about lead based paint, and the subsequent mitigation requirements put them out of business.  Just more for you think about.


----------



## ABMax24 (Aug 21, 2021)

One other item to consider is realized value for the money spent on the move. Generally when a person puts money into a home, usually in the form of renovations, the homeowner expect to see that money recovered in increased value of the property. Moving a house is just a money pit with no return on investment, yes the new piece of land will go up in value by the value of the home, but the existing property also decreases in value by that same amount.

I've never moved a house, but I do work industrial facility construction and we have moved a few facilities over the years, and am in the process of moving a small power plant right now. The rough figure we work with is it costs 2/3rds of new construction to move a plant and get it up and running, and then your still left with an X number of year old plant. Most companies just sell their old assets or demolish them and build new in the new location.


----------



## clancey (Aug 21, 2021)

They are all very good points that you have raised and I need to do this more simple and just figuring that out now but it was a thought because I love my little home but it might very well be time to leave it..Leaving it would be more free to let me move to where I might want to move and not just count the miles of moving with the moving company charging for each mile..I am accepting this and it opens up a whole new world here for me to consider...I thank everyone for your wonderful and honest assessments on this idea of mine and its a bad one so I will not be moving my home but down the road will be moving myself. I will bring my wood stove with me--lol...Just a word here--Nationwide I believe our country is in deep problems and we all have our different beliefs some are more up to date with things of thought then others are but I really am worried about our future involving all kinds of things and you are too...Thank you everyone..clancey


----------



## brenndatomu (Aug 21, 2021)

ABMax24 said:


> Generally when a person puts money into a home, usually in the form of renovations, the homeowner expect to see that money recovered in increased value of the property.


Most of the homes I've seen moved around here were going to be torn down if they weren't moved (owner building new, or maybe a business bought the property, either way the house was a little too nice to just demo) so they sell it for cheap (maybe $1000) and then you mainly have the move cost, and new foundation in it...plus any remodeling that you do.
The first place I moved to after leaving home was an old farm house that had been moved about 2 miles and remodeled into a duplex...the original owner was a judge and he built a large brick home in its place.


clancey said:


> I love my little home but it might very well be time to leave it


I think this is a wise choice.


----------



## ABMax24 (Aug 21, 2021)

brenndatomu said:


> Most of the homes I've seen moved around here were going to be torn down if they weren't moved (owner building new, or maybe a business bought the property, either way the house was a little too nice to just demo) so they sell it for cheap (maybe $1000) and then you mainly have the move cost, and new foundation in it...plus any remodeling that you do.
> The first place I moved to after leaving home was an old farm house that had been moved about 2 miles and remodeled into a duplex...the original owner was a judge and he built a large brick home in its place.
> I think this is a wise choice.



That's correct if a person can get the home for near free and then move it. A person moving their own house to a different location as described by the OP though is not the same, and the value received for the cost is only sentimental value only seen by the houses current owner.


----------



## begreen (Aug 21, 2021)

Our house was lifted using I beams 6 ft into the air in order to put a proper foundation under it and raise it 3ft. This is not a trivial process and certainly not cheap. If moving was added to the process, the cost would have been astronomical.


----------



## clancey (Aug 21, 2021)

Yea you are right there and its gets more expensive as I checked into this yesterday...I do have a lady calling me back I think if she got the message from the rigging company and the cheapest to start is 50'000 dollars just for a real short move and a shed--lol  clancey


----------



## clancey (Aug 21, 2021)

I have been looking at different houses and lots and things and right now the prices are so high and its not possible for me to move because of finances., but maybe later in the spring will be better after this winter is passed..My house value as well is "unbelievable" and I would have never thought this type of economic value when I got the house over 25 or 30 years ago--forget the time...Wonder if anyone knows anything about those reverse mortgages that they advertise on television and maybe that would be a way..just thinking here..clancey


----------



## bholler (Aug 21, 2021)

clancey said:


> I have been looking at different houses and lots and things and right now the prices are so high and its not possible for me to move because of finances., but maybe later in the spring will be better after this winter is passed..My house value as well is "unbelievable" and I would have never thought this type of economic value when I got the house over 25 or 30 years ago--forget the time...Wonder if anyone knows anything about those reverse mortgages that they advertise on television and maybe that would be a way..just thinking here..clancey


A reverse mortgage is basically you selling your house back to a bank.  They make payments to you untill your house is payed off or you die then the house is theirs.


----------



## clancey (Aug 21, 2021)

Oh I see.. I am leaving my home to a very prominent family in Washington State--shes my girlfriend and lives with her mom...and wanted it clear for them for I have it in my will for them to get it and i would not want them to wheel and deal with a bank or anything..thanks..clancey


----------



## bholler (Aug 21, 2021)

clancey said:


> Oh I see.. I am leaving my home to a very prominent family in Washington State--shes my girlfriend and lives with her mom...and wanted it clear for them for I have it in my will for them to get it and i would not want them to wheel and deal with a bank or anything..thanks..clancey


Well no bank is going to just give you money for your house and expect nothing in return.  That just isn't how it works


----------



## clancey (Aug 21, 2021)

I wonder if they would have some kind of insurance that the house would be paid off and be transferred to my girlfriend..In this case I could take out a mortgage on it and this might be better or maybe even sell it as a trade for another place--lots of thinking here to do and at my ripe age did not expect to be planning to move at this stage in my life..I also have my birdies to consider as well and some of them are almost 17 years old.. thanks ...clancey


----------



## ABMax24 (Aug 21, 2021)

It's called life insurance.

Problem is life insurance gets exponentially more expensive as you get older, generally over the age of 65 new policies are more expensive than anyone can afford to pay.


----------



## clancey (Aug 21, 2021)

Your right there and if one takes out a mortgage on the house or a loan I think there is a time period maybe 24 hours or something to sign up for one of those insurance type of deals to where the value of it drops as the price of the mortgage comes down. They can add this right into the loan and the house I think would be paid off or something.. Its been years and that might not even hold true today and I have a lot of inquiring to do for the best way to move and to pick out a new area--how distressing...clancey


----------



## clancey (Aug 24, 2021)

up date on the house moving--person has not called back yet..update on the hum--my electrician is coming today to shut off things so that we try to isolate the noise..The house inspector is coming on Friday to do some measuring of sounds from different areas as well as look at the situation. The plumber is coming sometime next week to check out the copper piping  and  plumbing with the turn off valves and things of that nature...Trying to narrow this sound down and abate it "if I can"..in the meanwhile I have an appointment to look at a property in a place called Wheat Ridge and my friend and I wiil  make it a lunch day as soon as the real estate person gets us a date..clancey


----------



## peakbagger (Aug 24, 2021)

I have not seen this, but may be of interest



I also saw a "behind the music" show on the musican Huey Louis who had to give up his singing career to what was diagnosed as menier's syndrome. One of the symptoms is tinnitus, which is perpetual single frequency whine in the ears (I have it )


----------



## clancey (Aug 24, 2021)

Yea I saw that already..thanks..my electrician was just here and we shut off the whole house and found nothing so that I can cancel out..The plumber is next and I think for him Friday is the day but I am not sure..The electrician told me that the new red white and black wiring is just electric brought over to the ally pole..I ask him "What kind of electric" and he said regular most likely from the lamp post (5g)..I told him about maybe moving if this problem cannot be abated in some way because its really bothersome..especially at nighttime..I am still waiting for the rigging company to call me back..The new area Wheatridge is not that far from my house so I am just taking this one thing at a  time for now.. Yea I have another appointment with the ear doctor in two weeks and that  could be a problem but right now my hearing seems perfect for it was tested a week or so ago and my doc said everything looks good...so far...thanks..I feel for you PB because it is terrible..bye the way my electrician just told me that he hears "ringing in one ear at nighttime"--Oh brother--old age is terrible...clancey


----------



## bholler (Aug 24, 2021)

clancey said:


> Yea I saw that already..thanks..my electrician was just here and we shut off the whole house and found nothing so that I can cancel out..The plumber is next and I think for him Friday is the day but I am not sure..The electrician told me that the new red white and black wiring is just electric brought over to the ally pole..I ask him "What kind of electric" and he said regular most likely from the lamp post (5g)..I told him about maybe moving if this problem cannot be abated in some way because its really bothersome..especially at nighttime..I am still waiting for the rigging company to call me back..The new area Wheatridge is not that far from my house so I am just taking this one thing at a  time for now.. Yea I have another appointment with the ear doctor in two weeks and that  could be a problem but right now my hearing seems perfect for it was tested a week or so ago and my doc said everything looks good...so far...thanks..I feel for you PB because it is terrible..bye the way my electrician just told me that he hears "ringing in one ear at nighttime"--Oh brother--old age is terrible...clancey


What do you mean by what kind of electric?   It doesn't really matter it's just an electric line.   And you were hearing the noise when the 5g pole clearly had no power so that can't be the cause.


----------



## clancey (Aug 24, 2021)

bholler--you got it wrong...The noise started with the new pole put in place double fold especially at night time and somehow my house is making it louder so that it is unbearable for me at night time. The pole they connected but I guess neighborhood kids or somebody pulled the wires out of the door with the lever crooked but it was connected at that time---then a man came out and fooled with the lever and for one second "everything" was "silent"--everything but then it started again as he checked the wiring and did something to it whereby he fixed the pole.. This was not the electric company that came out but a cellular company---I think--not sure--white truck...I have been to about five different places in the city and "underneath regular noise--I can hear it---its tolerable---but not tolerable in my house especially at night time.. So I am trying to not move and trying to abate the echoing sounds in my home...Maybe its the copper piping carrying the sounds or maybe the plumbing or maybe the aluminum siding so the best that I can do is try to find out why my house to me is so so loud and seems to amplify it someway...I go to restaurants I hear it underneath the sounds and its tolerable and Home Depot and its tolerable but not in this house..I been to my friends house and its tolerable but not in my house especially at night time..So I want to know if this is safe for me (house inspection measurements coming) and also want to know (if I can abate it by noise insulation or something)---just checking it one by one...Its not the electricity in the house for today my electrician checked all this out including the generator big box and the "meter"--nothing wrong anywhere  and we completely shut the electricity off and unplugged the ice box as well.., My electrician cannot hear it...ugh  Waiting for the rigging company to call me back and see how this works just curious for it is just too expensive for me to do  this I am sure but checking it out anyway...One block away they have that big ugly pole real high right behind the church and that's a real winner looking thing ----new way of life coming....I am glad I am old...clancey


----------



## bholler (Aug 24, 2021)

clancey said:


> bholler--you got it wrong...The noise started with the new pole put in place double fold especially at night time and somehow my house is making it louder so that it is unbearable for me at night time. The pole they connected but I guess neighborhood kids or somebody pulled the wires out of the door with the lever crooked but it was connected at that time---then a man came out and fooled with the lever and for one second "everything" was "silent"--everything but then it started again as he checked the wiring and did something to it whereby he fixed the pole.. This was not the electric company that came out but a cellular company---I think--not sure--white truck...I have been to about five different places in the city and "underneath regular noise--I can hear it---its tolerable---but not tolerable in my house especially at night time.. So I am trying to not move and trying to abate the echoing sounds in my home...Maybe its the copper piping carrying the sounds or maybe the plumbing or maybe the aluminum siding so the best that I can do is try to find out why my house to me is so so loud and seems to amplify it someway...I go to restaurants I hear it underneath the sounds and its tolerable and Home Depot and its tolerable but not in this house..I been to my friends house and its tolerable but not in my house especially at night time..So I want to know if this is safe for me (house inspection measurements coming) and also want to know (if I can abate it by noise insulation or something)---just checking it one by one...Its not the electricity in the house for today my electrician checked all this out including the generator big box and the "meter"--nothing wrong anywhere  and we completely shut the electricity off and unplugged the ice box as well.., My electrician cannot hear it...ugh  Waiting for the rigging company to call me back and see how this works just curious for it is just too expensive for me to do  this I am sure but checking it out anyway...One block away they have that big ugly pole real high right behind the church and that's a real winner looking thing ----new way of life coming....I am glad I am old...clancey


There was no meter in the meter base of the pole therefore the pole had no power.


----------



## stoveliker (Aug 24, 2021)

Regardless of anybody's views on this, I do commend @clancey for trying to one-by-one eliminate causes by having experts come over. That is the right approach imho. Let's hope that works out!


----------



## clancey (Aug 24, 2021)

There are two poles the first one is 5G and it is a lamp post--picture...the second pole is in the alley that gives service to four or five houses and another few pictures of that..They had this machine and last week they somehow made a red and white and black thick wire come up beside that pole in the alley way by my back gate then they put this very hard grey plastic box type of deal on the bottom that goes all the way up the pole to where all the houses (five of them) electricity is connected. Now pictures are coming of my situation here on why I am trying to check out a way to move my house or something????,,,abatement--something--..The extra pictures are the black tent next door on the right and the motherinlaws house on the left in the middle of their yard to where it blocks off all air breeze in my yard so old mrs clancey here--me--has problems to decide how I want to handle all of this and it looks like moving time for me..something I dread..clancey


----------



## clancey (Aug 24, 2021)

Thanks SL I do not think that BH knew that i was talking about two poles--one a big thick green steel one and the second one in the alleyway made of wood that now has a grey plastic type of box that was added last week with three thick wires inside of it (black, white, and red) and this hard plastic goes all the way up to pole and connects where the five other house lines connect--so my electrician said they its just put new service  into the pole---but I ask "what kind of service"? Because it came from the front and "somehow" they made it come to the back next to the wooden pole...These electric companies and water companies sure can do some different things to make their equipment go anywhere--amazing to me....well anyway still trying to figure all of this out...clancey


----------



## bholler (Aug 24, 2021)

stoveliker said:


> Regardless of anybody's views on this, I do commend @clancey for trying to one-by-one eliminate causes by having experts come over. That is the right approach imho. Let's hope that works out!


I agree completely.  That is the only logical approach


----------



## bholler (Aug 24, 2021)

clancey said:


> There are two poles the first one is 5G and it is a lamp post--picture...the second pole is in the alley that gives service to four or five houses and another few pictures of that..They had this machine and last week they somehow made a red and white and black thick wire come up beside that pole in the alley way by my back gate then they put this very hard grey plastic box type of deal on the bottom that goes all the way up the pole to where all the houses (five of them) electricity is connected. Now pictures are coming of my situation here on why I am trying to check out a way to move my house or something????,,,abatement--something--..The extra pictures are the black tent next door on the right and the motherinlaws house on the left in the middle of their yard to where it blocks off all air breeze in my yard so old mrs clancey here--me--has problems to decide how I want to handle all of this and it looks like moving time for me..something I dread..clancey
> 
> View attachment 281238
> View attachment 281239
> ...


Yes they ran a service to the 5g pole now.  It had no power before so it couldn't have been causing the noise.


----------



## begreen (Aug 24, 2021)

bholler said:


> Yes they ran a service to the 5g pole now.  It had no power before so it couldn't have been causing the noise.


Just spitballing here. If turning off the power to the pole temporarily silenced it, then it might be a culprit if a transformer is humming and the pole length is the right wavelength to resonate at say 60 hz and transmit that amplified noise to the ground. The test would be to cut the power for a few seconds to the pole. In lieu of that, a simpler test would be to press one's ear or a stethoscope against the pole and see if one can hear the hum louder.


----------



## bholler (Aug 24, 2021)

begreen said:


> Just spitballing here. If turning off the power to the pole temporarily silenced it, then it might be a culprit if a transformer is humming and the pole length is the right wavelength to resonate at say 60 hz and transmit that amplified noise to the ground. The test would be to cut the power for a few seconds to the pole.


Yes but at the point where someone messed with that pole there was no meter in the base and no wires visible coming into it.   Otherwise I would agree completely


----------



## clancey (Aug 24, 2021)

I agree with all you people because at one time it was hooked up then messed with but the ground was already dug up so much digging and the company came out and fixed it again but this time they put a lock on it which they left off before..All the trucks are gone now so I guess it is finished and that's how it is...Now I need to wash all the chalk colors off my front walk and driveway and accepting it..terrible --this new age--...Waiting for the rigging company to call me back now but they are so busy and I told them to take their time..I do not know the height of my house but I took a picture of it for you of what the porch turned out like--just beautiful it is---but I tell you--if I would have known about this noise situation and other problems I would never have built the porch or bought my beautiful stove--if I decide to move Yes my stove goes with me wherever I go...A few pictures of my babies--birdies,,clancey (They all were saved and can not be released)--broken wings and legs and all kinds of things--no tongues and plenty of hospital care over the years..need to find a property for them too..yes they go with me too...lol


----------



## begreen (Aug 24, 2021)

bholler said:


> There was no meter in the meter base of the pole therefore the pole had no power.


The impression I got from the picture was that the connection was jumpered out while waiting for the meter. I made the assumption that the brief pause occurred when the meter was being put in place. That may be in error.  I hate it when there are many threads on the same topic like this. It makes continuity difficult.





						How to make your life more protective from 5G around your environments...Researching different products worldwide..
					

If I would have known what I know now I would have never spent the money on this house new porch and stove..But they snuck it in and no one knew...Read this article to get prepared for the future and start bringing it up now in your town meetings before they sneak it into you.. I am miserable...




					www.hearth.com


----------



## clancey (Aug 24, 2021)

Well right now its all about my house and how to abate the noise 'where ever" it is coming from..I think it is my aluminum siding and copper piping ( I have boiler heat and copper piping under the house going all over to each section and i also have those fin type things under parts of the flooring.. I think these things some how are making the city noises worse...and it only started when the trucks for the city digging arrived..about the same time my porch concrete was laid so I am just checking it out to see where all of this noise at night is coming from--it terrible...I can put up with it in the day--not too bad--but at night--terrible sounds like the Taos sounding...So we will see how all this turns out ..one day at a time...Can't wait for the plumber to get here and his name is Steve--Great...then the inspection man with the meters and this is going to be interesting to take a reading as far as he can only up to about 10 whatever that is but he will have some suggestions as well very professional suggestions--very professional company...clancey


----------



## Bad LP (Aug 24, 2021)

begreen said:


> Just spitballing here. If turning off the power to the pole temporarily silenced it, then it might be a culprit if a transformer is humming and the pole length is the right wavelength to resonate at say 60 hz and transmit that amplified noise to the ground. The test would be to cut the power for a few seconds to the pole. In lieu of that, a simpler test would be to press one's ear or a stethoscope against the pole and see if one can hear the hum louder.


Wooden dowel does the same thing.


----------



## clancey (Aug 24, 2021)

I went to the pole and felt it--no nothing--but I am going to sent the house inspector energy guy to the pole to --just in case he can measure something....I am just spitballing too--lol thanks everyone..clancey


----------



## moresnow (Aug 25, 2021)

Do guests in your home hear this noise? Neighbor's hearing it?


----------



## clancey (Aug 25, 2021)

No one hears it but me and I can hear kind of a hissing humming noise throughout the city its bearable but in my house it can get really loud especially at night time when there is less activity outside and my house kinda echoes it or something to where I can feel the noise on my arms so to speak...Been to the ear doctor and will go back in a few weeks and so far I do not think that is the problem but I just do not know at this point.  All I know is  ever since the city went  crazy with digging up the city--all over--and putting in all kinds of piping and stuff throughout. The  noise  mysteriously came just about the time that they dug up the street,  walk and driveway outside my home when  I was just beginning to have the stove room porch built. That pole is about two or three car lengths away from my yard and in the back  yard  there is another this one  a  wooden pole with plenty of wires on it. There was one quiet moment when the man was out there fooling with the pole in a white truck--like noise--dead silence (felt so wonderful) and then noise again..maybe five seconds or something.. It was like he pulled the lever down or something then put it back in position on the pole and the wires were hanging out. But I can hear it throughout the city like a steam hissing noise with a subtle vibration--bearable--but in my home a different story and I just want to know if it is safe for me so a inspector is coming out on Friday to measure things by meter--its a start...nothing can be done. I stopped the smart meter box from being put in  here because this is optional and for this I have to pay extra each month to the electric company about $8,75 .  I have only been to about 10 places around this neighborhood (different areas) and in all the places I hear this noise and no one hears it but me. (home depot, ace, the store,doctor etc etc, restaurants to eat, getting gas.  I will go to another area soon to look at a  property that I find interesting  but I am depending on a friend to drive me there. Curious to see if I hear the noise there.  clancey


----------



## SpaceBus (Aug 25, 2021)

clancey said:


> I agree with all you people because at one time it was hooked up then messed with but the ground was already dug up so much digging and the company came out and fixed it again but this time they put a lock on it which they left off before..All the trucks are gone now so I guess it is finished and that's how it is...Now I need to wash all the chalk colors off my front walk and driveway and accepting it..terrible --this new age--...Waiting for the rigging company to call me back now but they are so busy and I told them to take their time..I do not know the height of my house but I took a picture of it for you of what the porch turned out like--just beautiful it is---but I tell you--if I would have known about this noise situation and other problems I would never have built the porch or bought my beautiful stove--if I decide to move Yes my stove goes with me wherever I go...A few pictures of my babies--birdies,,clancey (They all were saved and can not be released)--broken wings and legs and all kinds of things--no tongues and plenty of hospital care over the years..need to find a property for them too..yes they go with me too...lol
> 
> View attachment 281245
> View attachment 281246
> View attachment 281247


Beautiful birds! Some friends of ours had a flock of white doves they raised in their barn. They gave us a pair of weaver finches and a nice cage before they moved south. Before you decide that you want to move, the house or not, drive out to a rural house for sale and listen and see if you can hear it. Does the noise continue during all hours? My wife used to live near a quarry before we got married and she said the noise was basically intolerable during the day. The frequencies were very low and were mostly carried by the earth.


----------



## clancey (Aug 25, 2021)

That's what I think is happening spbus--but not sure at this moment.. I love my birdies and some of them on really old like 17 years old.  In the wild they live only a few years because of the hard conditions and predators including people for these birdies are not respected and some people call them "flying rats" they are pigeons..lol Have met many wonderful avian vets throughout the years and learn quite a lot about these birdies..These are lucky birdies. I am lucky to be able to have my birdie experiences so they are my pets instead of a doggy. I love dogs..but too old at this point in my life to have one so birdies will do and my old garage has problems with not enough of room in  the alley to get out so I use it for birdies and storage. Why these birdies have eleven windows, solar fans and heat in the winter plus a "flypen" so  that they can take a bath outside the loft.  What else could birdies want and good food too... lol. clancey


----------



## blades (Aug 26, 2021)

Long shot, does exist - resonate frequencies due to dental repairs. Metals of same acting as antennas and amplification usually transmitted into facial bones. Mostly associated with radio frequency harmonics ( the density of RF signals nowdays is unbelievable)( Think along the lines of microwave ovens and pacemakers).  High tension power grids do create noise as well as magnetic fields, most never hear or feel it.  Power line step/down transformers yep they can buzz also due to magnetic fields.  So you are not crazy Clancy, just for whatever reason more sensitive to things that most just ignore as background hash. Dealing with the practitioners of the black arts ( medical) is a real pia  when things are outside their comfort/understanding zones.


----------



## brenndatomu (Aug 26, 2021)

blades said:


> Long shot, does exist - resonate frequencies due to dental repairs. Metals of same acting as antennas and amplification usually transmitted into facial bones. Mostly associated with radio frequency harmonics ( the density of RF signals nowdays is unbelievable)( Think along the lines of microwave ovens and pacemakers).  High tension power grids do create noise as well as magnetic fields, most never hear or feel it.  Power line step/down transformers yep they can buzz also due to magnetic fields.  So you are not crazy Clancy, just for whatever reason more sensitive to things that most just ignore as background hash. Dealing with the practitioners of the black arts ( medical) is a real pia  when things are outside their comfort/understanding zones.


I have heard of this before...


----------



## stoveliker (Aug 26, 2021)

blades said:


> Long shot, does exist - resonate frequencies due to dental repairs. Metals of same acting as antennas and amplification usually transmitted into facial bones. Mostly associated with radio frequency harmonics ( the density of RF signals nowdays is unbelievable)( Think along the lines of microwave ovens and pacemakers).  High tension power grids do create noise as well as magnetic fields, most never hear or feel it.  Power line step/down transformers yep they can buzz also due to magnetic fields.  So you are not crazy Clancy, just for whatever reason more sensitive to things that most just ignore as background hash. Dealing with the practitioners of the black arts ( medical) is a real pia  when things are outside their comfort/understanding zones.



This is simple to test - and I am not joking, despite the connotations my proposal has...

If this ( RF induction in metallic dental repairs) is indeed the cause, (and this should already be clear by a changing amplitude/loudness depending on the distance of the RF source), wrapping ones head in metal (alu) foil should get rid of it. Obviously not a permanent solution, but a test approach that costs nothing but a few feet of alu foil.


----------



## brenndatomu (Aug 26, 2021)

stoveliker said:


> This is simple to test - and I am not joking, despite the connotations my proposal has...
> 
> If this ( RF induction in metallic dental repairs) is indeed the cause, (and this should already be clear by a changing amplitude/loudness depending on the distance of the RF source), wrapping ones head in metal (alu) foil should get rid of it. Obviously not a permanent solution, but a test approach that costs nothing but a few feet of alu foil.


Tin foil helmet...


----------



## stoveliker (Aug 26, 2021)

brenndatomu said:


> Tin foil helmet...


I know. But I don't want to disparage the OP. Hence my note that it was not a joke despite...


----------



## brenndatomu (Aug 26, 2021)

stoveliker said:


> I know. But I don't want to disparage the OP. Hence my note that it was not a joke despite...


Yeah it makes sense...


----------



## clancey (Aug 26, 2021)

All you people are just terrible--lol  How can you all treat a old lady like me like this?--lol lol...Now how I am going to handle this is do research and more research especially on hertz measurements and stuff like that as well as medical concerns because these ailments are real but not in my case but I am checking into all of this for I have another appointment with my gal doc in two weeks,,so far everything looks good...The house that I was interested in is not a choice for I saw it this morning and it is just toooo much money for the crap they are trying to sell..Tomorrow comes the meter man with the gadgets to measure things to tell me if my houses readings are more on the safe size and what the readings are as far as he can do--maybe a 10 or something like that because it you want to get up to the higher readings the equipment would be very expensive but this is another opinion especially on maybe noise insulation or some kind of abatement if the readings seem to high with the energy...He shared with me that with aluminium siding house ( mine) it would not be good to get a steel roof on it because if there are emf's and also wifi that the house would keep them all inside and this is not good. So I am working on this all you smart --- people but its fun to see you all add to my knowledge and I love everyone of you..Some tidbits I picked up is this: 30-40 hz is louder when it is cool and the sound (if there is any) usually is confined to a 6.2 mile area for hearing hums if any.. Another factor is --where Blades was headed is : "Middle aged people most likely to hear a hum" because of the bone factors..Also a Mytle Beach couple sued a power company because the noise was louder in the house than outside and the substation was the largest transformer vibrated to a resonance of a 60 hz hum that drove them nuts..Do not know how that turned out...Also 38-60% of people have what one would call SOAE and this is a hissing sound, buzzing or ringing and it sounds like cicada"s.. Now these are only tidbits of what I found and now I am on a whole new interesting journey that is keeping this old lady busy...thanks for the replies clancey


----------



## begreen (Aug 26, 2021)

clancey said:


> Also 38-60% of people have what one would call SOAE and this is a hissing sound, buzzing or ringing and it sounds like cicada"s..


Also known as tinnitus. I hear it all the time.


----------



## clancey (Aug 27, 2021)

A lot of people have that and hear it all the time...so true...clancey


----------



## clancey (Aug 27, 2021)

The house inspector man was here and what a "eye opener"-- can't write too much because getting use to a key pad until I have buy a mouse and hard wire it into my modem as well as a answering machine to messages. I also need a keyboard that will hook up to my computer to type on.. He spent five hours here today and I have paperwork about the "readings" that I need to read yet--I am exhausted for I helped him all the way.,,,My aluminum siding is protecting the house from the high energy readings but my front windows are "off the wall" and he suggested "newer preminum windows" on the front and painting the door with special paint. I have a lot of dirty electricity in the kitchen and the microwave on went almost "off the edge" when on okay when not on.  He could not hear anything but he said that he could feel the pressure when he walked into the house. We brought it down from thousands to just 700 (do not know what kind of waves here for we tested about three different ones--radio, emf. wifi and height levels and we jumped all around--basement, upstairs, poles, every room of the house--meter boxes and water pipes and "old piping that goes around the basement that has some kind of current thing that ground to the ground --grounding or something..I have a kitchen full of dirty electricity whatever that is--need to read the readings on the paperwork..But it was a very successful day--just wanted you all to know,,,Some of the readings were :sky high and very dangerous for me and I heard and saw them as well...He did not hear anything but felt the high pressure the minute he walked in and he loved my little home as well--this made me feel good.. My readings we got down to 700 and the Canadian medical people--need to get the name of the organization for you suggests about  ---get this-----10 ...This day was a eye opener and wanted to share this with you all..clancey


----------



## stoveliker (Aug 27, 2021)

If you are set on getting windows, let me note this: rather than spending a lot of money on premium windows, see if you can add a foil to the windows that reflects RF. Like window tinting in cars, there have to be foils you can stick on (the inside) of windows that contain a conductive layer. They will be a little darker (not necessarily as dark as car window tinting), but it should be way cheaper than getting new windows.

(I also do hope the inspector is not the one selling the solutions to the problems he found - that'd be a conflict of interest...)


----------



## bholler (Aug 27, 2021)

clancey said:


> The house inspector man was here and what a "eye opener"-- can't write too much because getting use to a key pad until I have buy a mouse and hard wire it into my modem as well as a answering machine to messages. I also need a keyboard that will hook up to my computer to type on.. He spent five hours here today and I have paperwork about the "readings" that I need to read yet--I am exhausted for I helped him all the way.,,,My aluminum siding is protecting the house from the high energy readings but my front windows are "off the wall" and he suggested "newer preminum windows" on the front and painting the door with special paint. I have a lot of dirty electricity in the kitchen and the microwave on went almost "off the edge" when on okay when not on.  He could not hear anything but he said that he could feel the pressure when he walked into the house. We brought it down from thousands to just 700 (do not know what kind of waves here for we tested about three different ones--radio, emf. wifi and height levels and we jumped all around--basement, upstairs, poles, every room of the house--meter boxes and water pipes and "old piping that goes around the basement that has some kind of current thing that ground to the ground --grounding or something..I have a kitchen full of dirty electricity whatever that is--need to read the readings on the paperwork..But it was a very successful day--just wanted you all to know,,,Some of the readings were :sky high and very dangerous for me and I heard and saw them as well...He did not hear anything but felt the high pressure the minute he walked in and he loved my little home as well--this made me feel good.. My readings we got down to 700 and the Canadian medical people--need to get the name of the organization for you suggests about  ---get this-----10 ...This day was a eye opener and wanted to share this with you all..clancey


What type of inspector was this?  And what units was he measuring?


----------



## clancey (Aug 27, 2021)

I had a big long paragraph and i deleted it and if I had my printer working i would sent you all the information..He is measuring: RF fields, AC electric fields,AC magnetic fields..Then  dirty electricity remediation recommendatons.m and magnetic field recommendations,Then radio frequency fields and measurments. Measured 3g,4g,wifi and wrote down wifi and cordless phone on 650Mhz-10ghz range was 80,000--turn off level reduced to 8,000 and bluetooth and century link router reduced level to 100.  Things like door open 2500 and closed 350 --that was under radio freguencey fields..Then he had remediation recommendations like check marks in things..phones, wifi 2.4 gh to oz and goes up the scale here wifi 5.8 ghz and then BT Mouse and WIfi printer and Wifi Ptr Dir Then he has disable wifi by logging onto a router manually each time. Pages and Pages all about stuff and pictures and countries and their references and exposure time, limit based on lower by looks like uW/m2 --for instance--Canada "Safety code 6 table 5 (2015) exposure time-6 minutes limit based on Thermal/Heating Lower by 66x  then uw/m2--4,3993,278  Goes on and on about : No concern, Slight concern, Severe Concern and Extreme concern..on and on with paper work and remediations...Like on another paper it says--he wrote in--replace all CFL's ..He applied i Greenwaye filter to correct noise from laptop.. It says--the most effective method of removing this unwanted frequency pollution is to install filtering devices on a dedicated circuit for each of the phases(each hot leg) ahead of the panel. Greenwave, Stetzer, or RxDNA are three filtering options offered by NVN..For assessing dirty electricity he used a oscilloscope as well as a Gigahertz Solutions NFA1000 to observe and measure magnetic fields to determine sources and measure mitigation success..It goes on and on about all kinds of information and this gives you a taste of it..I do not know how to scan and i wish that I could scan all these papers for you all to read but need to be careful here working on a finger pad to move things around until I get a mouse connected..so sorry but best I can share with you for now...The level after migation on my bed was I think 800 and it needs to be brought down--get this--to 10. We are working on getting some kind of kill switches for my bedroom area so that it is lowered at night time as well as a bed curtain that cost a lot of money..He did recommend a steel roof and I said what about the wifi not being able to escape and he said "what wifi--get rid of it"...He said that what they said on the net about all things like wifi staying in the house with siding and a steel roof he disagreed with but at this time we were tired by taking measurement by five different things and he had a walkie talkie or something when he shut the electricity off panel by panel I read him the reading on the walkie talkie or whatever it was---So I been working my forum friends..We also walked the property line and took ground readings as well as up on a hill and the five 5 pole is not too bad but as it gets higher the energy is much much higher as well as the ground level..My windows (1930) in the front is picking up "some machine" and the readings are scary so he advised new better windows for shielding and the pole in the back is a higher level as well. He told me that my siding sure helps and we saw and heard the difference on the different measuring machines..My printer is down and my mouse is gone--boo ho but I am adjusting to all this hard wiring...I still hear the noise but he can't but I do feel the pressure "off my body" and the hairs on my arm does not stand up anymore as well as my eyes are not as dry...We reduced it quite a bit and I do feel better but we intend to reduce it even more with different things suggested..He asked me how long I had that wifi and then he said "you will experience some toxic withdraw for awhile but then you will sleep so much better and not feel so stressed out..I hope this helps..clancey


----------



## SpaceBus (Aug 28, 2021)

Do you live near an FM Radio tower? Interesting that you mentioned dryness of the eyes. You mentioned one window was from the 30's and now I'm thinking that your house has very old wiring with poor shielding/insulation. What does your breaker box look like? Perhaps only the old crappy wiring is in the kitchen. When my tankless water heater first kicks on my lights will flicker and any electrical appliance will buzz, but after a few seconds it stops. I can also hear the buzzing at the pole transformer if I'm outside. Haven't been able to figure out exactly why.


----------



## kborndale (Aug 28, 2021)

No offense but this inspector sounds like a scam to me.


----------



## clancey (Aug 28, 2021)

Never thought that I would believe any of this stuff., but I saw the 'readings" and heard the "sounding". Believe me with these loud type of sounding noises you really get alert--lol...All over the house different so you do find your "safe spots".. I have two boxes of electric stuff. Years ago one could buy some kind of a one deal part to where you could attach everything to one box. About four years ago I switched from a gas stove to a electric stove and rearranged my kitchen because I wanted the sink in front of the window on the north wall because  if it ever leaked or anything wanted it to a out side wall rather than in the middle area of the house., and also did not want gas any more figuring electric was cleaner and I have a smooth stove top now that I love--all you do is wipe them off.. Well any way they did not sell the "thingy" that enabled the wiring to be on one box so the electrician had to put in a second box and of course my stove is 220. So I have one  atold box and one newer box. All the wiring in the house was replaced about 25 years ago and they took it out of metal piping that ran all up through the attic having that cloth type of wiring inside the cast iron piping. ( circa 1926 house registered in 1930). So I have all new wiring from about 1992..I put a attic in with a flooring and insulated walls and ceiling and a window. I use this for storage by going up "crappy" steps that we built in with hand railing made of piping. The steps are crappy because we had a big brick exhaust chimney in the way..not regulation is what I mean by crappy steps. He told me that the insulation siding is really helping me a lot and I certainly heard and saw the difference with his numerous gadgets for measuring. The highest readings--real high--was in the front in front of those three "old" windows and he wants me to replace those when I get a chance and some extra money and it is a direct three car length about from the 5 g pole and the newer windows now have some kind of shielding on them..We first discussed shutters then taping of something over the glass but they are the only old ones left in the house so in time I will get new ones as well as a steel roof--someday I will have to have it financed at this point or not if I do not do it--I am not twenty and old age and the beyond awaits me and us so the best that i can do is to know where all this energy is impacting my health. There are three windows of concern..The door open had a high reading but closed dropped down to about 300-350.. so if we paint the door with the special stuff it might drop down even more closed,  My bedroom is in the front and our efforts are because of dirty electricity to have a kill switch for night time so that I can sleep better and feel safer from all this energy world. They do have those bed canopies  that they sell that drop the emf or electric measurements down to almost 0. There is only so much one can do about this energy world out here but i do want to have a break from it at least at night time if it will help my health and let me sleep better. The main culprit in the houses is the wifi and those counts are "off the wall"...as well as those "smart meters"--off the wall...The problem is in the city you have neighbors as well with all the services so it is nearly impossible to cut it down even further. There are a lot of health problems that are caused by this new technology and young children and babies are very very vulnerable to all of this new way..,In our nation there are maybe about 4 or 5 emf and energy free communities and there will be more of this I am sure unless you go off the grid or something or have no neighbors and plenty of trees. I am using my mouse pad now to move my keys around because my other mouse had wifi. He  told me to get a new keyboard and a new mouse with hard wiring to attach to my computer now.  This keyboard that I am typing on is "off the wall" with the meter count and he wants me further from it.. He is a real health nut and he plays ice hockey and a specimen to see---lol lol.. i imagine you electric and DYI special people can get a so called "kill switch" for a real cheap price but for me it would cost about 250 with the plumber to connect it. I hope I answered some of your questions anyway spacey for that's all I know...not much here...lol  I paid this man 195 dollars for the visit and then about two hundred more on top so it cost about 400 dollars in total...I say this is well worth this because he got here at ten am and he left here at about rush hour 4 or 5 so we were all day at this thing putting filters in getting rid of wifi and hard wiring things  well worth it just to be aware of happenings with your home. Bye the way---last night I fell asleep in my chair slept "sound" all night and woke up with no dry mouth or dry eyes...just  by hard wiring my communication systems and getting rid of wifi. Maybe it is just a coincidence because I had plenty of exercise yesterday but I do not think so but that's me..I feel "great" today...The hairs on my arms are not stuck up no more as well...I still here the sound and it might very well be a medical ear condition and I am also checking that out. But as far as this service knowing about my home--------excellent...old mrs clancey


----------



## bholler (Aug 28, 2021)

I did a fair amount of reading on this subject.  And one thing I found was every single source I found that claimed there was a danger from exposure to wifi etc also contained direct links to the devices being sold to midigate these issues.   The ones saying it wasn't an issue were typically govt or established medical information sites.  Or they cited those studies in the article.


----------



## clancey (Aug 28, 2021)

That's interesting and I guess it depends on who you believe,,The thing about it I heard the meters and heard the soundings as well as felt the difference the minute wifi was completely abated and the hairs on my arms are not raise up a bit no more. These thing I experienced direct evidence on...I am not selling anything and I guess it is up to who do you believe when you read those articles. Its all a matter of belief and who you can trust...thanks for reading it and i did my best---this "old fashion way" of computering "is a mess" and has a lot to be desired.. I miss my wifi...lol  Need to get a message machine too for my phone and hook up even more wires so trying to figure out things now.. What a trip this all is...lol clancey


----------



## kborndale (Aug 28, 2021)

People like your "inspector" should be arrested for preying on people.  Karma is a b!tch and he will get his in the end.


----------



## clancey (Aug 28, 2021)

Your not the only one with that opinion Kd and the bottom line is "who do you believe"...I am pretty smart for my age and usually can figure out people pretty darn well. His whole life style was maintaining health he was not a "fly by night" person and just doing a job that he liked to do in order to try to help people feel more healthier in their homes--at least get to know their homes --if this is important to them. For me it is very important and for me to buy all those different gadgets that he had for testing it would have cost me a fortune for a one time use so I pulled the plug on this to find out about "this old house"---I only had one home in my whole life moving around from place to place and in one apartment after another as a kid. When the rent came we were moving again--extreme poverty...So Kd my house is important to me and I was curious on what all these gadgets had in the way of electricity coming out of them clean or otherwise...People have different skill levels and different lines of work to make their livings and its all a matter of who do you believe?  I am a believer in a higher power and that guides my life and helps me make my decisions hoping they are the right ones...You are the same making decisions about your life purposes and I say "We all do  the best that  we can with our own lifestyles" when we make our everyday decisions--to each his own..Now I have a problem of getting used to technology of yesterday including no wifi--what a drag but I am loving it..clancey


----------



## kborndale (Aug 28, 2021)

If it makes you feel better then more power to you, just giving my opinion on the matter.  I wish you the best.


----------



## clancey (Aug 30, 2021)

Don't know if I can explain this but here goes...This energy gadget man (inspector) was concerned about these next few pictures if I can explain them and get them on here for you with this old fashion way of computing...(hard wired)-hate it...lol
Well anyway...White thin pipe at bottom of ledge goes across on the ledge to the electric box and connects to it..This pipe comes from the bottom of the city big pipe coming into the house.. Now the bottom of the ledge wall is cracking and this is a brand new thing that happened when they put the 5g pole in and I am hoping these pictures help explain what I am trying to write here...The electrical measurement in this area of the piping by the plumbing is really high and of course the electrical box is high to be expected I guess but "off the charts here" and the thin white piping has a very very slight vibration as well...So my fine feathered forum friends lets see what you all come up with about this situation..The gadget man says it is a ground that people used for electricity..??? Greek to me and the pictures will be on the next posting because i do not know if I can put them on here right now doing this the old fashion way...clancey....


----------



## clancey (Aug 30, 2021)

Here are the pictures of the basement..


----------



## SpaceBus (Aug 30, 2021)

Did you get your house checked for radon?


----------



## sloeffle (Aug 30, 2021)

SpaceBus said:


> Did you get your house checked for radon?


Shouldn't the so called "inspector" checked for radon ? That home inspection 101 type stuff around here. My bet is, he doesn't have friends in the radon business.


----------



## brenndatomu (Aug 30, 2021)

clancey said:


> Don't know if I can explain this but here goes...This energy gadget man (inspector) was concerned about these next few pictures if I can explain them and get them on here for you with this old fashion way of computing...(hard wired)-hate it...lol
> Well anyway...White thin pipe at bottom of ledge goes across on the ledge to the electric box and connects to it..This pipe comes from the bottom of the city big pipe coming into the house.. Now the bottom of the ledge wall is cracking and this is a brand new thing that happened when they put the 5g pole in and I am hoping these pictures help explain what I am trying to write here...The electrical measurement in this area of the piping by the plumbing is really high and of course the electrical box is high to be expected I guess but "off the charts here" and the thin white piping has a very very slight vibration as well...So my fine feathered forum friends lets see what you all come up with about this situation..The gadget man says it is a ground that people used for electricity..??? Greek to me and the pictures will be on the next posting because i do not know if I can put them on here right now doing this the old fashion way...clancey....


The big pipe is your sewer line...the smaller pipe looks to be a water line...they sometimes use the water line as a ground, but it shouldn't be your only ground...should be a ground wire going from your electric panel out to a ground round in the ground outside the foundation...is there? You don't want to rely solely on a water line for ground...any plumbing changes made lately?


----------



## SpaceBus (Aug 30, 2021)

sloeffle said:


> Shouldn't the so called "inspector" checked for radon ? That home inspection 101 type stuff around here. My bet is, he doesn't have friends in the radon business.


I don't doubt she can hear a humming noise at certain times, but I agree the special inspector might have a conflict of interest going on here. The cobbled together wiring likely hums when high load appliances are being used or maybe when everyone in the neighborhood is home the collective draw makes the transformers hum as well as the home wiring.


----------



## clancey (Aug 30, 2021)

He mentioned a radon test and said I could send away for the testing and it is simple to do but takes time in evaluating.. I found a thing outside the electric meter box and have a picture of it here and this is connected to the electric meter as well as another box that comes from the generator.. Bren---your on the right track I think here because I did have some plumbing done with adding a fixture in the laundry room that is copper piping for heat as well as a shower put in that laundry room a few years ago but this noise has only been here since they have been working on the street outside with the water pipe diggings and stuff and the digging for the 5g pole at the same time. Also in the road they put in some metal things under the road and i have no idea of what they are?  I wonder if--(this might be stupid)---if they could have their wiring or something mixing up with the underground water stuff and it is coming into my house with my water connection underground to their plumbing underground (piping and stuff) because there was a thick three colored wire that ended up in the back yard area connected to the pole....As far as the noise of the hum is concerned I am accepting this and figure it is just city wide and most people cannot hear it..I do believe my ears are fine..I do believe that they put in something to where one "might here shots or something as well as something for electric cars in the future--I think--not sure--... I am sending away for a radon testing and my gadget man will test it for me for free and I guess we need to send it away somewhere for the results and this takes time..I will see my ear doctor in about two weeks and so far everything is fine...I am losing hope that this issue will be solved and the best that i can do is make a safer home for me for now..One thing I have noticed rather a few things:  My hair on my arms no longer stand up at times. My eyes are not dry shut in the morning and I do not wake up with dry eyes as well as this which is unbelievable to me---I sleep all night long and now I have a few dreams something that i have not experienced in years. I feel so much better with even the little abatements we have done.. For the hum noise I think I will just have to learn to live with it believing that every major city will have them if they do not have them at this time..I think people sensitive to these things maybe find another place to live that takes these type of sensitivities into consideration..I can see the difference and the gadget man this inspector "lives his whole life" "just like his work ethic" and i do believe him and have "faith" in him as well...People have all kinds of jobs who I am to not like some if they are trying to benefit people even if the price seems a little high to some other people--this is city living ...we checked out this whole house and he even got on the roof--I have readings galore..lol...We with a few filters on electric sockets as well as a few separating the electrical things outside from touching the metal--little round white things that go between things..and getting rid of wifi and hard wiring--all this "I can feel and see the difference".. I moved my bed and brought the reading down to 700 instead of in the many thousands--I held the meter and we tested different areas and now I am going to get on the net those bed shieldings and they cost a lot of money so I wait awhile but that would give me more relief and bring the readings to O...Having a like "safe space" or something..I guess they call them canopies or something...So I just work on it and he thinks somehow the grounding wires might be one of the problems if they connect to the city piping if they use them for grounding because the reading is so high in that area--we do not know at this point but we are trying to lower the electric gadget readings so that I have less pressure or whatever in my home..It was amazing to see the different on the aluminum siding in contrast to the old windows with the energy coming in..Right now we are working on (in the future)--radon---and getting me some kind of switch that connects to something plumbing or electricity--don't know and somehow shuts off all connection and power to my bedroom at night time so that I can continue to get a good nights sleep and lower that reading to the lowest possible..He told me that I might have toxic withdraws from this wifi taken out and changes and I Laugh at this not really believing that I would---let me tell you---for two days I felt "out of it" and "kind of lost my balance feeling" and kind of "in another world type of feeling"..as well as feeling sick in my stomach like drinking too cold of milk or something....This is Ripleys Believe it or Not...---thank you so much for your interest time and support....as we continue this "tin foil journey"..clancey


----------



## clancey (Aug 30, 2021)

This is the picture if I can get it on here...


----------



## stoveliker (Aug 30, 2021)

That is a simple grounding wire to provide one common ground for your electrical system.
It should be connected to your main electrical box


----------



## clancey (Aug 30, 2021)

So that's what it is---now could the city piping coming inside the house (under the ground about --guessing here--8ft be connected to that 5G stuff because it is right next to it--just a question here--is it a possibility of them mingling together somehow.  Thanks..clancey


----------



## Sailrmike (Aug 30, 2021)

clancey said:


> So that's what it is---now could the city piping coming inside the house (under the ground about --guessing here--8ft be connected to that 5G stuff because it is right next to it--just a question here--is it a possibility of them mingling together somehow.  Thanks..clancey


Anything is possible!! I would expect that the grounding rod would be capable of picking up stray electrical "noise" in the ground near your home, and then conduct or "back feed" that noise into your home.  Very interesting stuff.


----------



## clancey (Aug 30, 2021)

I think with all of our ideas we are getting closer to solving the problem at least for my house..because it is echoing the noise somehow...On the outside of the house I still hear the noise but its more subtle sounding and bearable and I travel to a few different areas of the city and outside and can still hear it as a low sound in the background even in restaurants and home depot I can still hear it as I go through the aisles. I think it is city wide and each large city will have its own hum but only about 20% or less of people can hear these noises. Now the best that I can do is to write a letter to the electric company and plumbing company and the cell phone company and see what their reply is--at least I have some information here to work with and they know when they dug up the streets in my area and sidewalks as well and they did not even let us know just put the safety horses and sand bags up.., and then drew all kinds of arrows and different colors with charcoal. That was our warning...Now the house moving company has not called back but now I am just going to stay in my home through thick and thin and fight all this from here..Nobody will do anything but at least I will know I did what I could as well as having a pretty good idea of what it might be...Today I am waiting for my computer person to get my computer and printer back on  track with this hard wiring so this is going to be exciting since he absolutely dislikes "older computers". I have messed it up so bad that my writing in my mail--one letter is four inches high and I cannot get my mail and the printer won't do anything and I have that hard wired too--wait till he sees that because he just fix it awhile back. He is always grumpy..clancey


----------



## stoveliker (Aug 30, 2021)

did that "inspector" switch off all power (the main breaker of your home)?
If so, did you hear it still inside?

If so, did that ground cable get disconnected? If it is the grounding that picks up 60 Hz from the pole, disconnecting the wire from the rod should solve that.
(I assume (!) that this - temporarily (!) disconnecting the grounding wire from the rod - is ok to do once the main breaker is off - but I hope someone with real (code) knowledge corrects me if I'm wrong. Don't do this yourself.)

Ground loops (using multiple grounding points) do have a tendency to create 60 Hz buzzing because of phase differences between the grounding points. This is more likely to create audible noise though, as 60 Hz is not high enough for RF noise (that I'm still puzzled about regarding the cause, as humans are not scientifically known to be good RF detectors...).


----------



## clancey (Aug 30, 2021)

Yea I believe we are all on the right track here and I had my electrician last week shut off all power and one at a time put each section back on and I still heard the noise but he did not???? Maybe its my ears...?   Now the gadget guy has a plumber person who I could call and he would do some kind of a shut off thing with a so called kill switch for other circuits of the house and he could come and check it out when I call him--the pricing here is about 250 so I am waiting until next month for this to be done..He will concentrate on disconnecting the plumbing from wherever the problem is---don't know the details but we are on the right track here just so we can lower the noise like the hum of the city because that hum is bearable or it could be me for no one hears the hum so far but me???..Now this next might be off the wall--my gadget man said that there are writings about people being breastfed that hear different things that other people can't here...Might be crazy but that is what he shared as we had plain conversations...clancey


----------



## sloeffle (Aug 30, 2021)

clancey said:


> He mentioned a radon test and said I could send away for the testing and it is simple to do but takes time in evaluating..


You can buy a radon detector from Amazon for $100. As a home inspector he should of had this piece of equipment and given you a reading of what the radon is in your basement. Again, home inspection 101 type stuff. If it were me, I'd call him and tell him needs to come over and give you radon reading free of charge. I'd bet a dollar he doesn't own a radon detector. 

I'm not trying to be mean, but the so called "inspector" sounds like a fear monger. These kinds of folks are all over the internet. Unfortunately you paid him $66 per hour to give you readings that we all live with on a daily basis. I have multiple WiFi networks in my house and I sleep like a baby every night. As others have eluded to I think your issue is with the wiring in your house / ground issue / the list goes on, which he did zero to help you find.


----------



## bholler (Aug 30, 2021)

clancey said:


> He mentioned a radon test and said I could send away for the testing and it is simple to do but takes time in evaluating.. I found a thing outside the electric meter box and have a picture of it here and this is connected to the electric meter as well as another box that comes from the generator.. Bren---your on the right track I think here because I did have some plumbing done with adding a fixture in the laundry room that is copper piping for heat as well as a shower put in that laundry room a few years ago but this noise has only been here since they have been working on the street outside with the water pipe diggings and stuff and the digging for the 5g pole at the same time. Also in the road they put in some metal things under the road and i have no idea of what they are?  I wonder if--(this might be stupid)---if they could have their wiring or something mixing up with the underground water stuff and it is coming into my house with my water connection underground to their plumbing underground (piping and stuff) because there was a thick three colored wire that ended up in the back yard area connected to the pole....As far as the noise of the hum is concerned I am accepting this and figure it is just city wide and most people cannot hear it..I do believe my ears are fine..I do believe that they put in something to where one "might here shots or something as well as something for electric cars in the future--I think--not sure--... I am sending away for a radon testing and my gadget man will test it for me for free and I guess we need to send it away somewhere for the results and this takes time..I will see my ear doctor in about two weeks and so far everything is fine...I am losing hope that this issue will be solved and the best that i can do is make a safer home for me for now..One thing I have noticed rather a few things:  My hair on my arms no longer stand up at times. My eyes are not dry shut in the morning and I do not wake up with dry eyes as well as this which is unbelievable to me---I sleep all night long and now I have a few dreams something that i have not experienced in years. I feel so much better with even the little abatements we have done.. For the hum noise I think I will just have to learn to live with it believing that every major city will have them if they do not have them at this time..I think people sensitive to these things maybe find another place to live that takes these type of sensitivities into consideration..I can see the difference and the gadget man this inspector "lives his whole life" "just like his work ethic" and i do believe him and have "faith" in him as well...People have all kinds of jobs who I am to not like some if they are trying to benefit people even if the price seems a little high to some other people--this is city living ...we checked out this whole house and he even got on the roof--I have readings galore..lol...We with a few filters on electric sockets as well as a few separating the electrical things outside from touching the metal--little round white things that go between things..and getting rid of wifi and hard wiring--all this "I can feel and see the difference".. I moved my bed and brought the reading down to 700 instead of in the many thousands--I held the meter and we tested different areas and now I am going to get on the net those bed shieldings and they cost a lot of money so I wait awhile but that would give me more relief and bring the readings to O...Having a like "safe space" or something..I guess they call them canopies or something...So I just work on it and he thinks somehow the grounding wires might be one of the problems if they connect to the city piping if they use them for grounding because the reading is so high in that area--we do not know at this point but we are trying to lower the electric gadget readings so that I have less pressure or whatever in my home..It was amazing to see the different on the aluminum siding in contrast to the old windows with the energy coming in..Right now we are working on (in the future)--radon---and getting me some kind of switch that connects to something plumbing or electricity--don't know and somehow shuts off all connection and power to my bedroom at night time so that I can continue to get a good nights sleep and lower that reading to the lowest possible..He told me that I might have toxic withdraws from this wifi taken out and changes and I Laugh at this not really believing that I would---let me tell you---for two days I felt "out of it" and "kind of lost my balance feeling" and kind of "in another world type of feeling"..as well as feeling sick in my stomach like drinking too cold of milk or something....This is Ripleys Believe it or Not...---thank you so much for your interest time and support....as we continue this "tin foil journey"..clancey


Can you tell us what units he was measuring in?


----------



## brenndatomu (Aug 30, 2021)

clancey said:


> Yea I believe we are all on the right track here and I had my electrician last week shut off all power and one at a time put each section back on and I still heard the noise but he did not???? Maybe its my ears...?   Now the gadget guy has a plumber person who I could call and he would do some kind of a shut off thing with a so called kill switch for other circuits of the house and he could come and check it out when I call him--the pricing here is about 250 so I am waiting until next month for this to be done..He will concentrate on disconnecting the plumbing from wherever the problem is---don't know the details but we are on the right track here just so we can lower the noise like the hum of the city because that hum is bearable or it could be me for no one hears the hum so far but me???..Now this next might be off the wall--my gadget man said that there are writings about people being breastfed that hear different things that other people can't here...Might be crazy but that is what he shared as we had plain conversations...clancey


Not sure what Mr plumber dude is gonna do exactly, but just be aware that turning off the valve on the water service line wouldn't do squat to eliminate noises coming in on a water line...which by the way, carry noises pretty well...with the right listening devices a leak can be heard in a line from blocks away (depending on leak size and ambient noise) or a worker can stand in the street and hear your water meter run, and they are not noisy! You probably wouldn't notice it working if you were standing beside it while water is being  used.
Anyways, to eliminate noises coming from a water line you would have to physically disconnect the line at a union.


----------



## clancey (Aug 30, 2021)

I do not know I have the energies he measured...All I can read is on the Magnetic Field Remediation Recommendations and he has a note: Install dielectric union or section of Pex. It also says M.E.P. (microsurge electrical polution ) then it shows a box that says AC electric fields bed map and the highest electrical field point 1-9 is evaluated. Measurements recorded with Gigahertz Solutions NFA 1000-settings Band. Then we have the wall outlets--peak..Dirty electricity remediation and has check marks on Dimmers and cfl's saying replace all cfl's and applied green waye filter to correct noise from laptop. Then it writes measurements taken inside residence with all power circuits on to determine strength of electric field inside home due to wiring, appliances or fixtures. Then that paper is left blank..Then we have the radio frequency radiation and he has notes that says..Wifi and cordless phone on with phone off level reduced to n8000. turn off bluetooth and century link router level is reduced to 100...Then kitchen table pdl and after remediation with filters applied to outlet reduced to 100. Number five is 650mhz-10ghz--100 after ..Here is the following equipment: Safe and sound Pro 650Mhz-12Ghz and Gigahertz solutions HFE59B (700Mhz-3,3Ghz) next is Gigahertz solutions 2.4Ghz-10Ghz. Then--It says: Both Gigahertz solutions meters are equipped with log per(lp) directional antenna and omnidirectinal (od) Radiation density antennae. The safe and sound pro is exceptionally sensitive and primarily utilized for PDL readings and this is power density levels for measuring total body exposures such as above sleeping area.Due to the small physical size of the antenna's resonator tip has a small additional advantage to be able to identify small areas or stronger energy. then it goes on to talk about high crest factors about older systems and more and more....
So it looks like we have measurements of magnetic fields and microsurge electrical polution and radio frequency and AC electrical fields. I wish I could send you this paperwork when I get my printer working maybe I can scan you some copies or copy them to you on the net here someway but its a learning experience for me to do all this...
So bottom line do you people think that I got took? That's how I am thinking right now but one factor is----I really do feel better with some of the changes especially the Wifi and bed replacement in another section..And I know my windows their measurement was "off the wall"--very high I saw this myself and heard the loud sound on the machine. And those outlets did need filters as far as I think..Nothing was hurt but little things did really improve as far as I am feeling today... I hope this answers you question Bh and we will see how this moves forward...I know you are all skeptics which is absolutely fine but I really do feel better and the hairs are not standing up on my arms the pressure seems somehow better even with these three filters and cable filters and no wifi and hard wiring my computer (something I wanted) and could find no one to do..So I am satisfied with this as well as he drawing attention to the old piping connected to the city deep plumbing with the electrical boxes and my wall cracked when they put that pole in as well..My computer person was just here fixing the printing machine and now things seem fine..Maybe next month I will get a wired keyboard and a wired mouse as well plus a answering machine that wires on too...Thanks everyone for your support and all your expert help --clancey


----------



## PaulOinMA (Aug 31, 2021)

The Brownson house in Huntington, CT where I grew up was moved when I was a kid.  Big news at the time.  Harry B. Brownson was a farmer in town that sold land for $1 to become the Brownson Country Club and prevent it from development.  The house was later sold, also for $1.

Harry B. Brownson: 1870 - 1966: https://www.findagrave.com/memorial/109589387/harry-booth-brownson

The house:









						Brownson House
					

Brownson House c. 1822



					sheltonhistoricalsociety.org
				












						Marks-Brownson House (1820)
					

The Marks-Brownson House in Huntington (part of Shelton) was built between 1820 and 1825 for Hezekiah Marks, a merchant who served in the Connecticut General Assembly in 1828 and 1830. After his de…



					historicbuildingsct.com


----------



## PaulOinMA (Aug 31, 2021)

Operation Lighthouse Rescue on moving a Martha's Vineyard, MA lighthouse is an interesting NOVA episode.  Really neat.









						Operation Lighthouse Rescue
					

Join engineers as they race to rescue a historic lighthouse from certain doom.



					www.pbs.org


----------



## clancey (Sep 1, 2021)

Having trouble with this "crap"--need my computer put back the way it was...Too old to change my technology as this stage of my life--set in my ways...lol That house and lighthouse is beautiful.. Did they change the forum format? If they did it sucks....It might be my computer right now and if it is I apologize for thinking the forum sucks...old mrs clancey


----------



## clancey (Sep 1, 2021)

Switching my computer modes has been a real learning experience here..Need to learn a new way of posting in this forum and its difficult...Its like having the forum posting (I think) from the old days use...I think...There is no such category now of who is on or off the forum and no recent activity unless you push 3 lines on the left side to get the categories up--a trip I tell you...At first I thought they threw me "off the forum" because they got mad at me--lol..This emf stuff is making my brain small...Well anyway...The moving company has not called me yet so today I will call them just to inquire about the situation...and keep you all posted..clancey


----------



## blades (Sep 1, 2021)

For the past 4 years all I had to do was call voice mail and it was good,  as of yesterday  I now have to enter a password to access voice mail.  ( new protocols). Just what I need another flipping password, can't remember them,  even write them down then lose that, or computer up chucks and that file they are listed in is lost.   So you are not the only one with technology problems.  I am not  a slouch on this stuff either,  but I do get stuck every so often.  Chasing a ground fault at home, as well as some sort of loop. Haven't been able to isolate it yet. Likely oxidized connection/s somewhere.


----------



## clancey (Sep 1, 2021)

I am not computer literate here and this stuff is so hard for me and I really feel for you because it does get so so frustrating at times..but things will straighten out in time and we will all say--I should have known that--how simple..I called up the phone company to complain about my e-mail and spent about two hours with a person trying to get them to help me make my writing smaller on my e-mail because it took up the whole page and I could not get it...She said go to preferences so I did and then she said--there should be a apply button and i said the writing is so big I cannot get to that section..and she did not know what to do to help me--well I had a computer person come over here (of course you have to pay them) and he just told me how to do it---share here with you all--press control and the plus and minus buttons on the top of your keys (where the numbers are) and that takes care of it...This high tech new culture I am just not ready for and it is aggravating to say the least...I had to laugh because that bhollar said good luck to me on the message for help I left him after I explained the situation of letters too large and what exactly happened--I had a good smile and wrote back --I will need it...clancey


----------



## bholler (Sep 1, 2021)

clancey said:


> I am not computer literate here and this stuff is so hard for me and I really feel for you because it does get so so frustrating at times..but things will straighten out in time and we will all say--I should have known that--how simple..I called up the phone company to complain about my e-mail and spent about two hours with a person trying to get them to help me make my writing smaller on my e-mail because it took up the whole page and I could not get it...She said go to preferences so I did and then she said--there should be a apply button and i said the writing is so big I cannot get to that section..and she did not know what to do to help me--well I had a computer person come over here (of course you have to pay them) and he just told me how to do it---share here with you all--press control and the plus and minus buttons on the top of your keys (where the numbers are) and that takes care of it...This high tech new culture I am just not ready for and it is aggravating to say the least...I had to laugh because that bhollar said good luck to me on the message for help I left him after I explained the situation of letters too large and what exactly happened--I had a good smile and wrote back --I will need it...clancey


I am really not a tech guy.  I can figure it out on my own when I am looking at the device but I am not someone who can just tell you what to do with computers etc without seeing it.


----------



## blades (Sep 1, 2021)

bholler said:


> I am really not a tech guy.  I can figure it out on my own when I am looking at the device but I am not someone who can just tell you what to do with computers etc without seeing it.


It changes with the particular operating system as well- example  xp vs 7 or10 for that matter 7 to 10, never got into the Mac stuff but likely the same. Been around this stuff since you had to type in command lines ( which is some cases is simpler than trying to figure where they hid something in these new fangled graphical systems.


----------



## clancey (Sep 1, 2021)

I made a call to my computer person and waiting for him to call back--he is the mobile type that comes to your house..I decided to take a stand and today I went shopping and got a "corded" telephone that has a message machine and speaker built into it as well as a "corded" key board and a corded mouse..So we will see what he can do with all this by way of hooking it up so that I can keep the wifi off..I am not going down without a fight here---lol lol.. If it does not work out then I will just have to have the wifi back...Today I took a tour around the area and it is depressing...2 blocks away there is a hugh 5 G thing and i will take pictures..On the next block they have another pole and right in the back of me two blocks away they put up a huge--meaning--huge--steel tower that I  never saw before and will take some pictures down the road. Brand new society and culture coming into the cities--getting ready for the electric cars--no driver as well as they plug things in under the road--no wonder I hear humming sounds but so far no one hears it but me..but I hear it city wide--terrible and the doctor seems to think my ears are fine..Next on the list is metal guards for the windows to help instead of replacing them for the newer ones..They have them at home depot and they might work but need to ask the gadget man..I am also ordering a bed canopy but waiting awhile on that maybe in a few months...Moving company never called me back and I got lax and did not call them again but I will. Too busy shopping for "stuff" today...Keep you all posted...Its okay bh because I know nothing about these machines--very little and my computer person is soooooo grumpy but seems very talented...I guess that's why they call them geeks..--yea I need the luck--lol clancey


----------



## bholler (Sep 1, 2021)

clancey said:


> I made a call to my computer person and waiting for him to call back--he is the mobile type that comes to your house..I decided to take a stand and today I went shopping and got a "corded" telephone that has a message machine and speaker built into it as well as a "corded" key board and a corded mouse..So we will see what he can do with all this by way of hooking it up so that I can keep the wifi off..I am not going down without a fight here---lol lol.. If it does not work out then I will just have to have the wifi back...Today I took a tour around the area and it is depressing...2 blocks away there is a hugh 5 G thing and i will take pictures..On the next block they have another pole and right in the back of me two blocks away they put up a huge--meaning--huge--steel tower that I  never saw before and will take some pictures down the road. Brand new society and culture coming into the cities--getting ready for the electric cars--no driver as well as they plug things in under the road--no wonder I hear humming sounds but so far no one hears it but me..but I hear it city wide--terrible and the doctor seems to think my ears are fine..Next on the list is metal guards for the windows to help instead of replacing them for the newer ones..They have them at home depot and they might work but need to ask the gadget man..I am also ordering a bed canopy but waiting awhile on that maybe in a few months...Moving company never called me back and I got lax and did not call them again but I will. Too busy shopping for "stuff" today...Keep you all posted...Its okay bh because I know nothing about these machines--very little and my computer person is soooooo grumpy but seems very talented...I guess that's why they call them geeks..--yea I need the luck--lol clancey


What exactly do you think they are doing to prep for electric cars?   Public chargers are really the only thing


----------



## clancey (Sep 2, 2021)

Yea I think if they pass the trillions of dollars bill in congress for infrastructure that the money would be there for it but I do not want them to pass it...Just those round things under the streets looks funny but cannot ask what they are but I think they have something to do with driver less cars or trucks or something but I just do not know..I think they are planning to try to have in the bill something like installing electric fill stations and have people pay for miles or something---I could be wrong on this --not sure--complicated and it has to do with fees for highway keep up but not sure at this point.. I hope both bills as a whole package "fails to pass". I also hope they take out that section with financing electric cars by paying for the miles....Don't like either one--so we will see how all this turns out...Don't know much here or even if it is right...But I really think those things are for some kind of remote services or something else --don't know at this point..clancey


----------



## SpaceBus (Sep 2, 2021)

Perhaps before forming opinions about a topic you should be more informed. How can you be sure all of this stuff is going to be bad or a waste of taxpayer money if you don't even know how it works?


----------



## clancey (Sep 2, 2021)

There are two bills in congress right now---one is a kind of a human spending bill with lots of spending that our country cannot quite afford at this time for we are in debt so so bad. The second bill which was passed by the senate went to congress and they are attaching it to the human bill package (forget the name of it but it is mostly for social programs) and going to vote on them together but it has not been officially passed yet (as a whole package or a single)...The republicans and democrats in the senate passed the info structure that our country really needs but I am against it at this time..On that bill is a lot of stuff our country does not need one in my opinion I am against is setting up electric charging stations and let the tax payers pay the tax as they charge up and this tax would go to road maintenance and the deductions that we are allowed to take would change--they have a name for this but cannot remember the name about the taxing..These bills are thousands of pages long and no one has had really enough of time to look at the whole package in order to make informed decisions about them so I say separate the bills and vote on them single when congress gets back in session., but their agenda will be to ram it through and I am against the first one (mostly social help in society and lots of other things that even you would not vote on) The second bill the info structure is much needed but it has a lot of things that in my opinion should not be on that bill...That's how I see it.. Now in regard to my humming and moving problem both of these situations I cannot control-----sad. sad. The humming for me is most likely here to stay (maybe just me) and the moving the house would cost a whole bunch of money if I went to another state that is less populated and like someone posted that I would have to fix the site there as well to get it ready in order to hook up..---so that idea is out..The only other option is if I just sell this house and move to another area and this is looking good to me right now..But not this year...maybe next if my health stays okay...As far as trying to make less impact on my body with the emf's I am doing the best that I can for I have gotten rid of wifi and I am using corded everything on my copper line that I would not let them take away because once they do they never install one back..So I guess I am fortunate there for this house and don't need fiber or wifi which have very high readings with emf's and other measurements and we can only measure so far--the utilities company have equipment that measure to the exact degree. So this all is just how one believes and that's fine for we still have that freedom but one thing I can say with true judgement and honesty --I sleep better and I have been dreaming and have not dream"t in years..this gospel...Next comes the grumpy computer person to hook up the message phone that is corded...clancey


----------



## stoveliker (Sep 2, 2021)

I will not comment on the off topic political mentions, but I do want to note that your remark about fiber (having high emf readings) can NOT be more wrong. Fiber is glass, and the signal going thru it is light. In fact "stove warmth" light (infrared).

If your inspector said things connecting fiber to emf, "fire" him as he truly is scamming you.


----------



## bholler (Sep 2, 2021)

clancey said:


> There are two bills in congress right now---one is a kind of a human spending bill with lots of spending that our country cannot quite afford at this time for we are in debt so so bad. The second bill which was passed by the senate went to congress and they are attaching it to the human bill package (forget the name of it but it is mostly for social programs) and going to vote on them together but it has not been officially passed yet (as a whole package or a single)...The republicans and democrats in the senate passed the info structure that our country really needs but I am against it at this time..On that bill is a lot of stuff our country does not need one in my opinion I am against is setting up electric charging stations and let the tax payers pay the tax as they charge up and this tax would go to road maintenance and the deductions that we are allowed to take would change--they have a name for this but cannot remember the name about the taxing..These bills are thousands of pages long and no one has had really enough of time to look at the whole package in order to make informed decisions about them so I say separate the bills and vote on them single when congress gets back in session., but their agenda will be to ram it through and I am against the first one (mostly social help in society and lots of other things that even you would not vote on) The second bill the info structure is much needed but it has a lot of things that in my opinion should not be on that bill...That's how I see it.. Now in regard to my humming and moving problem both of these situations I cannot control-----sad. sad. The humming for me is most likely here to stay (maybe just me) and the moving the house would cost a whole bunch of money if I went to another state that is less populated and like someone posted that I would have to fix the site there as well to get it ready in order to hook up..---so that idea is out..The only other option is if I just sell this house and move to another area and this is looking good to me right now..But not this year...maybe next if my health stays okay...As far as trying to make less impact on my body with the emf's I am doing the best that I can for I have gotten rid of wifi and I am using corded everything on my copper line that I would not let them take away because once they do they never install one back..So I guess I am fortunate there for this house and don't need fiber or wifi which have very high readings with emf's and other measurements and we can only measure so far--the utilities company have equipment that measure to the exact degree. So this all is just how one believes and that's fine for we still have that freedom but one thing I can say with true judgement and honesty --I sleep better and I have been dreaming and have not dream"t in years..this gospel...Next comes the grumpy computer person to hook up the message phone that is corded...clancey


Ok but how does any of that imply the metal plates in the road have anything to do with electric or self driving cars.   At this point there are no vehicles using any technology like that so it makes no sense.

As far as giving money to help setup a charging network I tend to agree that private industry should be doing that.  But if we are going to give oil companies $20 billion a year in subsidies why not give some to help move towards alternatives.


----------



## bholler (Sep 2, 2021)

stoveliker said:


> I will not comment on the off topic political mentions, but I do want to note that your remark about fiber (having high emf readings) can NOT be more wrong. Fiber is glass, and the signal going thru it is light. In fact "stove warmth" light (infrared).
> 
> If your inspector said things connecting fiber to emf, "fire" him as he truly is scamming you.


Very true I missed that one.   In fact old fashioned copper wiring can have quite high efms if there is an issue with the way it's wired.


----------



## sloeffle (Sep 2, 2021)

clancey said:


> press control and the plus and minus buttons on the top of your keys (where the numbers are) and that takes care of it...This high tech new culture I am just not ready for and it is aggravating to say the least...I had to laugh because that bhollar said good luck to me on the message for help I left him after I explained the situation of letters too large and what exactly happened--I had a good smile and wrote back --I will need it...clancey


If you want to go back to the default web browser view hit ctrl / control 0.


----------



## clancey (Sep 2, 2021)

No I said that because I had fiber and had them take it out after a long time discussion with the utility company because the area that I had it in with packed with different equipment like for instance boxes for each item that I had--one for my tv and one for my computer and one for my telephone that they finally had to truncate on another line because I would not let them take my copper line out and another type of box that did something else--had to build a shelf for all this equipment with wiring and the whole bit...Fiber is so so much faster but it was not something that I needed for my home..The kick off was that when they had phone people hooking up services they would shut off a box a few blocks away to work on (I guess) people's homes and putting fiber in my boxes would all shut down and I would have "nothing" no tv and no phone and no computer--nothing--so what I had to do was unplug the outlets and pray that when I re plugged them in that all the little green lights on these four or five (modems whatever they are) would all have their green lights because if not I had to go through the same thing again-------hated it----------and got rid of fiber with their glass line as well..,,So you say there is no emf's I do not know but I do know this area of the modems or whatever they are got really warm and really dusty and all those wires got all entangled with all the other wires and for me  "terrible" and having that in my home was a night mare and my health "I feel" was affected maybe "not" and no emf"s you say --you could be right I do not know but I do not want it---all those modems or whatever that are--have some kind of electricity running through them and I just bet that electricity adds up as well as creating "dirty electricity" not for me...clancey


----------



## bholler (Sep 2, 2021)

clancey said:


> No I said that because I had fiber and had them take it out after a long time discussion with the utility company because the area that I had it in with packed with different equipment like for instance hook boxes for each item that I had--one for my tv and one for my computer and one for my telephone that they finally had to truncate on another line because I would not let them take my copper line out and another type of box that did something else--had to build a shelf for all this equipment with wiring and the whole bit...Fiber is so so much faster but it was not something that I needed for my home..The kick off was that when they had phone people hooking up services they would shut off a box a few blocks away to work on (I guess) people's homes and putting fiber in my boxes would all shut down and I would have "nothing" no tv and no phone and no computer--nothing--so what I had to do was unplug the outlets and pray that when I re plugged them in that all the little green lights on these four or five (modems whatever they are) would all have their green lights because if not I had to go through the same thing again-------hated it----------and got rid of fiber with their glass line as well..,,So you say there is no emf's I do not know but I do know this area of the modems or whatever they are got really warm and really dusty and all those wires got all entangled with all the other wires and for me  "terrible" and having that in my home was a night mare and my health "I feel" was affected maybe "not" and no emf"s you say --you could be right I do not know but I do not want it---all those modems or whatever that are--have some kind of electricity running through them and I just bet that electricity adds up as well as creating "dirty electricity" not for me...clancey


I really think you have to start doing some research on this stuff from sources that aren't trying to sell you products to fix an issue.   They have a very vested interest in making sure you believe there is a problem


----------



## clancey (Sep 2, 2021)

Of course I know that bh but just saying how I see it and also I believe this stuff as well...There is really no real proof on either side just what the authorities tell one and of course "everybody" has their own slant and motivations as well..This man believes in it about all of this type of energy and so do I and we have that in common and I do feel better...You know some people are allergic to electricity --all kinds--and I think that I am one of those people..That's all just trying to make my health a little bit better and feel like I am doing something for my health and psychologically I feel great about all of this.. I do feel the hum and no one else does--this is saying something--maybe its me and that's why I have a neat ear doctor that will separate all of this out..so not only do I have a ear doctor I have a nice family man that believes in the same stuff that I do and accommodated me when I asked for some readings in my house--that's all he made his money and I got the readings--simple it is--so you think that I got took with the money that I spent or that he is a phony heck I did not have to buy all those gadgets for my one time reading and I got the readings and that's all I wanted...I'm happy and you all be happy too--love you my forum experts on all things..lol -Kidding but love you anyway and bless you,,clancey...


----------



## bholler (Sep 2, 2021)

clancey said:


> Of course I know that bh but just saying how I see it and also I believe this stuff as well...There is really no real proof on either side just what the authorities tell one and of course "everybody" has their own slant and motivations as well..This man believes in it about all of this type of energy and so do I and we have that in common and I do feel better...You know some people are allergic to electricity --all kinds--and I think that I am one of those people..That's all just trying to make my health a little bit better and feel like I am doing something for my health and psychologically I feel great about all of this.. I do feel the hum and no one else does--this is saying something--maybe its me and that's why I have a neat ear doctor that will separate all of this out..so not only do I have a ear doctor I have a nice family man that believes in the same stuff that I do and accommodated me when I asked for some readings in my house--that's all he made his money and I got the readings--simple it is--so you think that I got took with the money that I spent or that he is a phony heck I did not have to buy all those gadgets for my one time reading and I got the readings and that's all I wanted...I'm happy and you all be happy too--love you my forum experts on all things..lol -Kidding but love you anyway and bless you,,clancey...


There is part of the problem not accepting the hard scientific data doesn't mean it doesn't exist.  I mean allot of the stuff I read from the sites selling solutions talked about corrosion of people's DNA.  Really???


----------



## clancey (Sep 2, 2021)

lol--we just have to keep searching for the right answer maybe my thread here should be called: "one step beyond"--lol...In the meanwhile I have to learn to use the computer with a corded version and you should see all of these cords as I complained about cords--terrible--wifi is so much more cleaner and more simple too so keeping up with the modern times is more efficient for "everybody" and "faster" too..I just do not want it in my home and now i am searching the net for a canopy bed that's a lot of money but I think that I could make one if I could get a good deal on the material...another diy project here...The window change is out because I can get screening and put that up on the outside if I go that route..So I have plenty of one step beyond things to think about.. lol Or we could call this thread: Ripleys believe it or not...old mrs clancey.


----------



## tlc1976 (Sep 3, 2021)

I agree with what was posted earlier. About trying cheap foil over the windows, and maybe the bed. See if it works or not. If it doesn’t help then you’re not out much. If it really does help then you can invest in real window additions and a canopy.


----------



## clancey (Sep 3, 2021)

Yea I am going to go cheap at first and might very well try the foil on the windows especially that one because of such a high reading and noise by  the gadget he used to measure..He was very surprised that the walls did not register too high and he said the aluminum siding is really knocking it down. My bed was quite high in the different areas and we moved it to another area and managed to get the readings a bit lower,,we are working on all of this mostly  by telephone (no charge) just discussing a plan of action. I want to share with all of you that I got a neat corded keyboard that lights up as well as a corded mouse that I love but the thing is I hooked all this up myself and saved some money and cancelled the computer man--the grumpy one..lol..my message machine phone was already corded and I tested it and it works just fine so I returned the new one back to the store..I have wires and I hate wires but I do sleep better at night time and can feel the difference on my skin somehow...This website looks real different like from years ago or something and the print is huge--and there are things that I no longer can see but that's okay but one thing you will not believe is this I am sure so we will file it under Ripleys believe it or not..lol...My computer is "faster" unbelievable but it is and even the computer man mentioned it and was surprised. So I work on this little by little and I do sleep better and my eyes seem better and you know I went into Best Buy and was looking at all the different gadgets around the computer areas with all the computers hooked up and you know what (ripleys again) my eyes started actually tearing to where i had to wipe them  with a hanky..Tomorrow maybe I will take a picture of all the wires--how exciting maybe my tomato too,,clancey


----------



## clancey (Sep 4, 2021)

Well right now I decided that I am just too old to move and I am set in my ways..Maybe the ear doctor will come up with a good set of ear plugs or something but I can still feel it --the hum noise...No one hears it as of yet so I am beginning to think it is just me..I took a trip around the neighborhood and what I discovered is a eye opener especially in the way of towers and lamp postings..In this area there are many of them and the higher one goes up the more powerful the energy readings are at least that's what it looks like to me..
 Now here we go--"one step beyond" ooooooaaaa...I decided to put shungite tile on my wood stove walls and this is solid black and preparing to price out some tile layers this week. Also I called up a aluminum screening company and they will give me an estimate after the holidays when they can get here..Just wanted you all to know what I am up to this week...Have a nice holiday and enjoy and eat and rest and get ready for your next work load...clancey








						Portrait of America
					

A picturesque journey from sea to shining sea



					www.jacquielawson.com


----------



## clancey (Sep 4, 2021)

Here is a interesting video on shungite something I was going to back my wood stove wall with but now I changed my mind because of this video...Doing my believe it or not informational gathering... Bottom line metal works just as good...so off to get some pretty color choices for the stove backing..clancey.


----------



## clancey (Sep 4, 2021)

Would copper sheeting be okay for a wall backing for a wood stove or would it get too hot and maybe need spacers for it?





						Copper Roofing Sheet, 12 x 120 inch, 16 Oz/Sqft (10 Lb)
					

Copper Roofing Sheet, 12 x 120 inch, 16 Oz/Sqft. 10 Lb/Sheet. ~0.020 thick. Pure Copper Roofing Sheet. Roofing Finish. Loosely rolled for shipment. Price/Each. (shipping leadtime 1-2 business days)



					www.bestmaterials.com
				



Thanks clancey


----------



## SpaceBus (Sep 5, 2021)

clancey said:


> Would copper sheeting be okay for a wall backing for a wood stove or would it get too hot and maybe need spacers for it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a non combustible, so no problem. If you wanted to use spacers it would not hurt anything and would make your wall behind the copper cooler.


----------



## brenndatomu (Sep 5, 2021)

If you already have the needed clearance to the wall, no spacer needed...if not then you will need 1" off the floor and 1" off the wall.


----------



## clancey (Sep 5, 2021)

Clearances are there and thanks everyone....I am a worry wort and worry about all those things..thanks everyone..clancey


----------



## bholler (Sep 5, 2021)

clancey said:


> Would copper sheeting be okay for a wall backing for a wood stove or would it get too hot and maybe need spacers for it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you feel the need for a wall backing at all?   If the stove is installed according to the required clearances you can put anything or nothing on the wall


----------



## clancey (Sep 5, 2021)

I like the industrial look--depends on what you do with it and in this particular case wanted something that could be cleaned easily and at the same time not get too hot where  it might burn the house down or something--lol clancey


----------



## clancey (Oct 6, 2021)

Well I have done a lot of research on the Hum and its a world wide thing with thousands and thousands of people experiencing it.. A lot of people chalk it up to tinnitus but I still and a whole lot of others have checked this out and found out it has nothing to do with it although it sounds exactly the same with the same symptoms.There is all kinds of information out there about this hum situation in many many different countries of the world.. It started years ago and is still going strong...I checked out my little house really good by paying for experts to come in and take measurements and readings to see what kind of energy readings are in my house and where the higher ones are because I can feel pressure on my skin..I am not the only one and this is not a tin foil thing and many people are trying to adjust to living like this and it is terrible 24 hours a day with no relief and many have been searching for the reasons for years..I can hear this noise and vibration all over the city and even in the mountain areas with much lesser distress. Because I have aluminum siding on my home and I believe the hum hissing noise is being amplified by the copper water pipes and aluminum siding which makes it louder especially at night time...Only about 2 percent of the population can hear this noise and no one entering my home hears it.. I took readings of the energy levels, check out all plumbing conditions as well as electrical boxes and generators even made searches about the cost of house lifting or moving to no avail.. So I am at a stand still here and today I called the gas company to see what they can do and of course I have little faith left that something can be done. Right now I am taking a print of a pfd article that is 42 pages long so that I can read it with leisure and decided to share the website with you just in case you might want to be interested in this type of knowledge and at least to become aware of it.. old mrs clancey


			https://docs.wind-watch.org/Kohlhase-180215-infrasound-hum-gas-pipeline-syndrome.pdf


----------



## stoveliker (Oct 6, 2021)

clancey said:


> Well I have done a lot of research on the Hum and its a world wide thing with thousands and thousands of people experiencing it.. A lot of people chalk it up to tinnitus but I still and a whole lot of others have checked this out and found out it has nothing to do with it although it sounds exactly the same with the same symptoms.There is all kinds of information out there about this hum situation in many many different countries of the world.. It started years ago and is still going strong...I checked out my little house really good by paying for experts to come in and take measurements and readings to see what kind of energy readings are in my house and where the higher ones are because I can feel pressure on my skin..I am not the only one and this is not a tin foil thing and many people are trying to adjust to living like this and it is terrible 24 hours a day with no relief and many have been searching for the reasons for years..I can hear this noise and vibration all over the city and even in the mountain areas with much lesser distress. Because I have aluminum siding on my home and I believe the hum hissing noise is being amplified by the copper water pipes and aluminum siding which makes it louder especially at night time...Only about 2 percent of the population can hear this noise and no one entering my home hears it.. I took readings of the energy levels, check out all plumbing conditions as well as electrical boxes and generators even made searches about the cost of house lifting or moving to no avail.. So I am at a stand still here and today I called the gas company to see what they can do and of course I have little faith left that something can be done. Right now I am taking a print of a pfd article that is 42 pages long so that I can read it with leisure and decided to share the website with you just in case you might want to be interested in this type of knowledge and at least to become aware of it.. old mrs clancey
> 
> 
> https://docs.wind-watch.org/Kohlhase-180215-infrasound-hum-gas-pipeline-syndrome.pdf



The problem is that infrasound is real sound. Just at a frequency the human ear normally can't hear (does not mean the body can't experience it). Sound is moving atoms (in solid) or moving molecules (in gas).

The, ahem, energy levels are a completely different animal. RF, wifi, EM. Has nothing to do with moving atoms. Instead it is either moving electrons or just photons.

One can't explain one with the other.

It would be advisable to go to a library (rather than online) and get an introduction to sound, EM, etc. Libraries have a very, VERY low rate of bogus information. It is curated and trustable. (As long as one does not go to the fiction side of things...)


----------



## clancey (Oct 6, 2021)

Yea your right with that but I had to begin to look somewhere for a start and electricity and 5G light pole is where it was at so I spent money for many readings--which now in retrospect most likely was a waste of money but I was trying to get out of the buying of the different gadgets to measure the energy levels..I do know my home....I can tell you what energy level and where and what dirty electricity level and where and whats coming into my windows and doors...lol It was a eye opening experience let me tell you...I love libraries and know them well and that suggestion was a good one..Right now I am reading a very interesting gas pipeline article that is professionally done..I called up the gas company today so I am now on gas pipe line investigations and research--won;t hurt anything for I am trying to solve the problem besides moving off the grid at my old age...clancey


----------



## clancey (Oct 6, 2021)

I read that 42 page report and God Bless That Author--for he is definitely on the right track..I suggest you all when you get time read it as well...I know my answer now and now I am waiting for the gas company to call me back to see if they can do anything..clancey


----------



## zrock (Oct 7, 2021)

clancey said:


> I like the industrial look--depends on what you do with it and in this particular case wanted something that could be cleaned easily and at the same time not get too hot where  it might burn the house down or something--lol clancey


Better check with your local building code and insurance company. If you put that behind your stove you are now changing your clearance and may not meet minimum code


----------



## clancey (Oct 7, 2021)

Yea I get you and it is much cheaper for me to leave it for now without anything on the walls no matter how pretty it might be and that industrial look (metal) does take up some room that could change the clearance and the stove is already in place..I will eventually put just tile on the walls but for now I am leaving it with nothing but cement board and seeking out possible different materials. I am thinking of a blue color for the tile--so it would be black and blue and I think that would look pretty but wanting just the right color of blue...lol My insurance company already checked out the stove and I had to buy a few things like co detectors and fire extinguishers and keeping flammable things so many feet away from the stove and he had a rolling tape measurement device that he rolled all around..He's a stickler...I also need to finish out my roofing because my company will not insure my house unless the peak of the house is finished with new roofing..This has been quite a trip here but it is almost finished now..The roofing will be finished next month I believe at this point and I will get the same roofing that I finished the other parts of the roof with by the same company..I will try to winter here and do something different in the spring possibly move...This depends at this stage of my life...I want to see what the gas company does about the sounds that I hear 24 hours a day for it is very very annoying to say the least. Thanks for the post and will keep everyone up to date on this situation..I called the gas company yesterday so it begins and waiting for them to call back...That last reading that I done with the 42 pages was a eye opener and hoping people might take some time to read it if they are interested in information like this--well written and easy to understand and it makes a whole bunch of sense as well...The address of the piece is in the prior posting in regard to the hum noises....Thanks old mrs clancey


----------



## bholler (Oct 7, 2021)

zrock said:


> Better check with your local building code and insurance company. If you put that behind your stove you are now changing your clearance and may not meet minimum code


As long as what you are adding is non-combustible and you met clearances originally it's fine


----------

